# Class action lawsuit against Franzia



## pigpen (Mar 20, 2015)

Apparently there's a class action lawsuit against a bunch of california based wineries claiming high levels of arsenic were found in their wines.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddri...er-high-levels-of-arsenic-in-wines/ar-BBis9UV


----------



## Tude (Mar 20, 2015)

Ohh I was listening to this on yesterday's morning news - also includes some other "lower priced" wines as well - and it's being substantiated by following studies as well with the higher arsenic values. The naysayers bring up the fact that it is being compared to the arsenic values in water and I'm rather muddled on that fact - I mean hell would it be OK if the arsenic levels were higher so then the wine would be OK? Wonder how they will fluff this over ...


----------



## Preacher (Mar 20, 2015)

Mmmmm, the tangy taste of arsenic. It imparts body and 'snap' to those classier spacebag flavors.


----------



## Odin (Mar 20, 2015)

Fuck... Alcohol is poison? 
I need to move to a legal state. ::cigar::


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 20, 2015)

Tude said:


> The naysayers bring up the fact that it is being compared to the arsenic values in water and I'm rather muddled on that fact - I mean hell would it be OK if the arsenic levels were higher so then the wine would be OK? Wonder how they will fluff this over ...



If the wine had arsenic levels in it which were similar to the amounts you find in drinking water there is pretty much no case. 

Surely, we have worse things to fear when drinking alcohol than arsenic poisoning. But, perhaps the arsenic amounts are higher than the Fed's limits for drink. 

I'm glad I saved all my Franzia receipts, I'm going to be rich! Rich, I tell you! Then I'm gonna make a boxed wine with a dirty kid label, hold the arsenic.


----------



## pigpen (Mar 20, 2015)

I didn't so much post this as a public health notice, if you're drinking multiple spacebags a day you probably don't give a shit anyway. I mostly thought this was a funny article and possibly a way to make a couple bucks if anyone cares enough to pursue it. I know a few people who got $70 from the odwalla lawsuit, all you had to do was write them a letter or something easy like that and when they settled they sent out checks.

this doesn't really affect me anyway as I live in oregon now so I drink local beers, not (shitty and overpriced) local wines...


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 20, 2015)

Update:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/31989879
*US winemakers reject arsenic claim*
Top California winemakers are rejecting claims that several low-cost wines contain dangerous levels of arsenic.

A lawsuit, filed on Thursday, alleges that 28 wineries knowingly produced contaminated wine in violation of state law and without informing consumers.

A major trade group has called the lawsuit "false and misleading" and said that all wines on US shelves are safe.

Small amounts of Arsenic can be found naturally in air, water and soil, but larger amounts are deadly.

The lawsuit claims that tests by three independent laboratories showed that in some cases there was six-times as much of the toxin present as is allowed by law.

"Although we are not privy to the contents of the litigation, we believe this allegation is false and misleading and that all wines being sold in the US marketplace are safe," The Wine Institute, a trade group that represents over 1,000 wineries in the state, said in a statement.

The lawsuit seeks unspecified damages and a halt in the production of the wine.

BBC © 2015


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 22, 2015)

I guess people don't realize that almost everything has arsenic in it. But I suppose there is a legal limit as to how much. The levels in the wine in question are doubtful fatal but as my mom used to say; The law's the law.


----------

